# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Middenstukje te kort

## daviddebruin

als ik de voorhuis van mijn penis naar achteren doe, buigt mijn eikel een stukje krom. Dit komt omdat het "touwtje" aan de binnenkant van de voorhuid erg kort is. Ik heb nog nooit geneukt, nu ben ik benieuwd of ik daar last van krijg en of een operatie mogelijk is. De eikel staat dus niet recht vooruit als de peimel stijf is, maar klein beetje gebogen. 

K ben een beetje onzeker hierover.

----------


## Déylanna

Denk niet dat jij er last van zult hebben tijden de sex.
Als ik jou was zou ik er niet onzeker van zijn, joh. Er zijn er meerdere met dit probleem.
Of er een operatie mogelijk is weet ik niet. Je zou eens bij je huisarts kunnen informeren.
Sinds wanneer hebben jongens/mannen trouwens een touwtje aan de binnenkant van de voorhuid???????  :Wink:

----------


## Francesco

Beste David,
Het touwtje heeft een mooie naam: frenulum. als het pijn doet bij een erectie, waarbij je denkt dat het wel eens zou kunnen inscheuren, ga dan naar de huisarts. Die kan je verwijzen naar een uroloog die het kan verhelpen. Plaatselijke verdoving, dagbehandeling, nog een paar dagen voorzichtig en daarna ben je er voor de rest van je leven vanaf. Als je denkt: het valt wel mee. ik kijk het nog even aan (geen last of pijn bij masturberen) dan is dat ook prima. Of je last zou krijgen bij neuken is vooraf niet te zeggen. Dan speelt een vochtige omgeving ook mee. Het id geen probleem om je zorgen om te maken. Groet. 

Deylanna, als je niet de kennis hebt om te begrijpen wat David bedoelt, waarom reageer je dan?

----------


## FMDJG

Beste David,

Als het stukje echt te kort is dan kun je in de problemen komen wanneer de omgeving inderdaad niet vochtig genoeg is, en dit zul je in een relatie vast een keer meemaken. Ikzelf ben besneden omdat mijn voorhuid veel te nauw was, uiteraard is dit heel iets anders, maar wat ik zeggen wil, een operatie op dat gebied stelt niet veel voor, een teleurstelling door pijn wel, vooral bij een eerste keer, daar kan ik over mee praten.

Je huisarts kan je hier zeker over voorlichten  :Wink:

----------


## Gozer1987

Ik heb het ook gehad, dat zat een beetje vast,
de tweede keer dat ik wat langer seks had bleek het losgeraakt te zijn vanzelf.

haha, nog gelachen, lag een bloedvlek en die was die van mn vriendin :P
kon ook niet, tja hoe leg je dat uit zon bloedvlek in het midden van een bed bij haar ouders... haha
het was toen nog een weekje voorzichtig doen maar nooit meer last van gehad!

mn mannelijke ''maagdenvlies'' gebroken

----------

